# Moving to Dubai with Software Testing experience



## restydubai89

Hello guys,

I need your help. My wife and I are planning to move to Dubai and I would like to ask if I can find a good job in the IT field. I have a 10 yr experience in Software QA Testing. Are there a lot of Software Development companies in Dubai? What are the best IT job site that you can recommend and how much is the salary rate for IT professionals there?

hoping for your response..

Thanks a lot!

-resty


----------



## Guest

I have been looking too for the past 3 months now. I can say there are tons of jobs but the pay isn't that great from where I'm sitting. Although the pay I am looking at could be just the salary minus the extra allowance. Who knows? Anyway, one of the best sites I found on the net was "dubizzle". You should find what you are looking for on there. 

When I say the pay isn't great I mean that 10000AED is not a lot of money. But I am not sure what happens when or if you actually apply for the job they might offer an allowance as well as other benefits. Good Luck!


----------



## fcjb1970

My experience is that it seems more difficult to find senior positions here then mid level in IT. There is a common belief throughout the UAE that it is better to pay two people to do a bad job rather than one to do a good job (two is better than one, right?). And I will be honest, I do not think that QA Testing is considered a top priority. I would love it if they gave me a budget to hire a tester, but no way I could sell the need. I think that being from Manilla your earnings potential back at home may be a little different than addi or me coming from the States. I think there are jobs in a range that you may be satisfied with, but you may want to think about looking at development and write out your resume to look like your experience is more as a coder.

Good luck


----------



## restydubai89

hi guys, thank you so much for the inputs. this is actually why I am so worried. I must say that I have a good job here and I am currently earning almost 14,000 AED and I am looking for a job there in dubai to earn at least 16,000 to 20,000 AED. I actually don't intend to work in a senior position there, any level will do as far as the salary is good. But just like you just mentioned my experience is not a priority in Dubai.  And it is really scaring me that someone who is been there for 3 months doesn't have a job yet in the IT field. That is a very clear indication for me that it is pretty hard finding a decent job in the IT field/Software side. I also looked at Dubizzle site but it seems that software development jobs are not really the top priority. 

Thank you very much guys! I think I will stay here in Manila. or if anyone knows any company that is willing to hire me please let me know.. /removed

-resty


----------



## SAP_TECH

Hello Resty,
Greetings!!!
How is the SAP Job market there in Manila???? Could you please refer me to some job agency or site or employee referral is market looks good there. I have 5 years of SAP technical experience.

Thanks.
SAP_TECH


----------



## restydubai89

Hi SAP_TECH, 

There is actually a good job market for SAP here but most of the guys here are moving to singapore because there are more SAP companies their than here and the tax is also much lower in SG. jobstreet and jobsdb is a good site. 

-resty


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Hi,

Back some time ago, I worked with Quality Assurance and I frankly do not think that expats from western countries can get much doing that here in the UAE. We are just couple of hours away from a Country that has a pretty strong reputation in SW development and have people all over the place doing that.

I think it is the other way around. They will pay for two pretty good guys for less.

SAP market is strong everywhere SAP is present. In Brazil the SAP market for BAs, PMs and developers is a paradise.


----------



## fcjb1970

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi,
> 
> Back some time ago, I worked with Quality Assurance and I frankly do not think that expats from western countries can get much doing that here in the UAE. We are just couple of hours away from a Country that has a pretty strong reputation in SW development and have people all over the place doing that.
> 
> I think it is the other way around. They will pay for two pretty good guys for less.




Writing code and developing software are two different things. Yes, there are a lot of people that can write code (even code that works well). But I have found almost none that take developing software serious. I would be happy if I could just get someone to check code into source control, at least as a first step


----------



## Guest

fcjb1970 said:


> Writing code and developing software are two different things. Yes, there are a lot of people that can write code (even code that works well). But I have found almost none that take developing software serious. I would be happy if I could just get someone to check code into source control, at least as a first step


what company do you recruit for?


----------



## fcjb1970

addi said:


> what company do you recruit for?


Not a recruiter, just a technical manager.


----------



## rjain0508

Hi,
Are there any jobs available for Software tester in Dubai? I have been looking for same past 2 months


----------



## zkashan

fcjb1970 said:


> Writing code and developing software are two different things. Yes, there are a lot of people that can write code (even code that works well). But I have found almost none that take developing software serious. I would be happy if I could just get someone to check code into source control, at least as a first step


Wow, I guess Continuous Integration/build, Iterative development, and other agile constructs are a bit distant for UAE IT market?


----------



## fcjb1970

zkashan said:


> Wow, I guess Continuous Integration/build, Iterative development, and other agile constructs are a bit distant for UAE IT market?


:rofl:

Honestly, you will be lucky if you can find a company that takes source control serious.

My first position here I actually worked with someone and we tried to put an agile and iterative process in place. The problem is; there were two people on the team trying to do this, and the others (5 total) would not even check code in (so that CI really doesn't do a whole lot). The PM would not push anyone to follow the process so it just became a big joke. Would setup the plans for an iteration, and two weeks later nothing done.

My next company it was all I could do to get the source control up and running. I am sure since I have left it is not used anymore. Zipping up and emailing code is a far more simple process


----------



## zkashan

fcjb1970 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Honestly, you will be lucky if you can find a company that takes source control serious.


I guess they're still in the 90s. arty:

They probably don't realize the benefits, or possibly the learning curve might be too steep. Managing zipfiles? they probably have a some robust manual gentlemen's' agreement to integrate code. 

I tried looking in UAE for jobs a few months ago - the whole agile concept there seems to be revolving around buzzwords, expensive certifications, and "packaged agile services" - but the proof is in the pudding.

If you've managed to get in source control - you've taken a good first step in teaching your colleagues. I hope they're also getting ready to or are already unit test and use mocks (+dependency injection)?


----------



## d_rawat89

*migration*

hello,

did you move to Dubai? and if yes then did you get the job? I am also planning to go dubai and have 4 yrs of exp in testing.
Please let me know if its easy to get a job there.

Thanks
Dishant




restydubai89 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I need your help. My wife and I are planning to move to Dubai and I would like to ask if I can find a good job in the IT field. I have a 10 yr experience in Software QA Testing. Are there a lot of Software Development companies in Dubai? What are the best IT job site that you can recommend and how much is the salary rate for IT professionals there?
> 
> hoping for your response..
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> -resty


----------



## paotatochips

*Software Testing in Dubai*

Hi..

Planning to move to Dubai and I am a Software Tester only for over 2 years from New Zealand. Any luck for me here? :/

Thanks!


----------



## restydubai89

Hi,

I did not move to Dubai, my family did. I only visit them for a while.. go to Dubai often and bringing my work there.. (work from home). It seems it is very hard to look for a software testing jobs in Dubai..

thanks!






d_rawat89 said:


> hello,
> 
> did you move to Dubai? and if yes then did you get the job? I am also planning to go dubai and have 4 yrs of exp in testing.
> Please let me know if its easy to get a job there.
> 
> Thanks
> Dishant


----------



## Oghene

Hey, can anyone advice me about the job market in software testing. I am about to move to Dubai to look for in this field and what are the salary range over there. Also which is the best job site to look for jobs.

Oghene


----------



## svgeorge

Oghene said:


> Hey, can anyone advice me about the job market in software testing. I am about to move to Dubai to look for in this field and what are the salary range over there. Also which is the best job site to look for jobs.
> 
> Oghene


The job market in Dubai for IT is pretty small, and more so for software testing. The IT jobs that are available here are more on the client facing IT consulting, web design/development, software implementation, enhancement and maintenance roles.. testing is usually managed at the offshore low-cost locations.. if you do manage to find a role, i'd expect salary to be in the range of AED10-12K for around 5 years experience.. as for jobsites, do a google search for "jobs in dubai" and the results that appear are the best sites.. one more that you can add to the list is Linkedin..


----------

